# I Kindled In The Wild Today & Everywhere I Go It Leads To Kindle Discussion



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

The weather has been so wonderful that DH and I decided to venture to the beach and kindle in the wild, in the sun today. Passers-by kept stopping and wanting to chat about the kindles. It made for great fun. They are such conversation starters, whether we want conversation or not. 


kindling in the wild2 by Dragonfly Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I find that my Kindle often is the subject of a lot of interest, just as you've found. I love showing it to people and answering their questions. I have a feeling that quite a few have been purchased as a result of the time that was spent looking at mine.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I find that my Kindle often is the subject of a lot of interest, just as you've found. I love showing it to people and answering their questions. I have a feeling that quite a few have been purchased as a result of the time that was spent looking at mine.


Hi Cindy, yes like you I was happy to talk about it, I do hope that sharing leads to more of them of them being purchased, I just think they are so wonderful!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dragonfly said:


> Hi Cindy, yes like you I was happy to talk about it, I do hope that sharing leads to more of them of them being purchased, I just think they are so wonderful!


They are wonderful, indeed! I received my Kindle 2 for Mother's Day in 2009 (from my daughters and my husband), and it remains the best gift (other than sentimental things that my girls made for me) that I've ever received. My daughters and I all sold our K2s after receiving our Kindle 3s when they first were released in August, and my K3 is even more wonderful than my K2. I love my favorite paper books, most of which I have on my Kindle, too, but the Kindle is so darned convenient that I read nearly everything on my Kindle. Love, love, love it!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I had to get my car serviced today and while I was waiting and reading my Kindle, a lady sat down beside me and started asking me about the Kindle. Too bad we can't get a commission every time we convince someone to buy one  because she left saying she was going to get one. She'd been thinking about it and has a library of over 1000 books (don't we all?) and wanted a way to reduce the clutter in her house.

After doing a demo of the Kindle, she was very, very enthusiastic! Another convert


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> I had to get my car serviced today and while I was waiting and reading my Kindle, a lady sat down beside me and started asking me about the Kindle. Too bad we can't get a commission every time we convince someone to buy one  because she left saying she was going to get one. She'd been thinking about it and has a library of over 1000 books (don't we all?) and wanted a way to reduce the clutter in her house.
> 
> After doing a demo of the Kindle, she was very, very enthusiastic! Another convert


Boy, would I love a commission! I get a bit frustrated when I go into Best Buy or Target and the salespeople at the Kindle displays know very little about them. I always end up showing the sales clerks the selling points of the Kindle, and they seem glad to know more about it. Why they don't own Kindles is beyond me. You'd think SOMEONE in the stores would be Kindle fans like we are.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Boy, would I love a commission! I get a bit frustrated when I go into Best Buy or Target and the salespeople at the Kindle displays know very little about them. I always end up showing the sales clerks the selling points of the Kindle, and they seem glad to know more about it. Why they don't own Kindles is beyond me. You'd think SOMEONE in the stores would be Kindle fans like we are.


I too had the experience over the holidays of store clerks not really able to answer customer questions in the selling process, ( I pulled mine out of my purse, and sang the praises). Yes commisions for us all would be nice, (I would take mine in books ) I think word of mouth of the owners has sold a lot of Kindles!


----------



## leedobbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, the kindle can be a great ice breaker.  Whenever I take mine anywhere at least 1 person comes over and asks about it.  I love talking about it!  

Sure does look nice where you are in the wild, I'm buried in 3 feet of snow so my kindle won't be seeing the outdoors for quite some time.

Lee


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Most of the time I don't mind talking about the Kindle with people but sometimes I am reading a really good book and it gets really annoying to be interrupted every few minutes with "is that an iPad."    I then have to spend ten minutes explaining what it is and how to use.  I never would, but at times like this I really want to just say "leave me alone, I'm trying to read."


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Most of the time I don't mind talking about the Kindle with people but sometimes I am reading a really good book and it gets really annoying to be interrupted every few minutes with "is that an iPad."  I then have to spend ten minutes explaining what it is and how to use. I never would, but at times like this I really want to just say "leave me alone, I'm trying to read."


I know what you mean, but yesterday people were not my major distraction. This spot is a favorite of mine and it is where the mouth of the river opens to the pacific. Yesterday my major distractions were the sea lions playing, and water birds landing and taking off. I was glad for it all and such a great place to read, there is a "Tea shack" or "coffee shack" right near. So I could have my tea, read, and enjoy nature on a rather unusually warm winter day.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

To be able to sit by the ocean and read my Kindle is a dream that I hope comes true sometime. I live smack-dab in the middle of the US, and trips to the ocean are much too few and far between. (I LOVE the ocean, and it kills me to see it so seldom. Please enjoy it for those of us who don't get to go there.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I went to pick up a to-go order the other day, and didn't call it in ahead of time cuz I wanted a few minutes to read. But it was not to be - the bartender has a Kindle, and wanted to talk about Kindles, skins, covers, etc. I never did get to read!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

It used to make me so mad when I would take my Nook or Sony out into the world.

Person: "Is that a Kindle ya got there?!"
Me: "Why no, it's a Nook."
Person: (confused look)
Me: "It's from Barnes and No..."
Person: "Okay, bye."


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> To be able to sit by the ocean and read my Kindle is a dream that I hope comes true sometime. I live smack-dab in the middle of the US, and trips to the ocean are much too few and far between. (I LOVE the ocean, and it kills me to see it so seldom. Please enjoy it for those of us who don't get to go there.


Oh Cindy, thank you and I promise to enjoy and appreciate it for you and others who long to visit more. My DH and I discovred the place with the little "tea shack" about a year ago. It is very rustic, with a deck out over the rocks. They serve organic fare, tea, and coffee. I just love it there, and we slip away as often as we can.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dragonfly said:


> Oh Cindy, thank you and I promise to enjoy and appreciate it for you and others who long to visit more. My DH and I discovred the place with the little "tea shack" about a year ago. It is very rustic, with a deck out over the rocks. They serve organic fare, tea, and coffee. I just love it there, and we slip away as often as we can.


That sounds just like the place where I go in my mind when I want to zone out. Sounds like heaven on earth. I'm really happy that you get to go somewhere idyllic like that. I think I would probably not have to be medicated for hypertension were I to live near a place like that.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I usually don't get bothered.  If I'm reading something, I don't make eye contact with anyone; perhaps I give off a "leave me alone" vibe.  I did have an acquaintance actually grab it from my hands one time and proceed to grub up the screen and then bitch that it sucked because it wasn't a color backlit touch screen, so I told her to go get herself adevice with a color backlit touch screen if that's what she wanted.  Oh, and then she accidentally purchased a book with all of her furious button mashing.  If people ask to see it now, I tell them that I have a cold and don't want to share it.  Not entirely a lie... I have RA and take immunosuppressant drugs, so the real truth is that I don't want someone else's germs.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I usually don't get bothered. If I'm reading something, I don't make eye contact with anyone; perhaps I give off a "leave me alone" vibe. I did have an acquaintance actually grab it from my hands one time and proceed to grub up the screen and then bitch that it sucked because it wasn't a color backlit touch screen, so I told her to go get herself adevice with a color backlit touch screen if that's what she wanted. Oh, and then she accidentally purchased a book with all of her furious button mashing. If people ask to see it now, I tell them that I have a cold and don't want to share it. Not entirely a lie... I have RA and take immunosuppressant drugs, so the real truth is that I don't want someone else's germs.


Thank heaven I haven't had anything like that happen. My friends all know how much I love my Kindle, and I can't imagine any of them doing such a thing. I really don't consider showing my Kindle to people to be a bothersome thing, probably because I think more people would have a Kindle (or another e-reader) if they actually saw one in person.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I used to get the 'is that an iPad' question a lot more often than I do now.  I have my kindle out a lot, and I'd say I probably get questions and/or comments about every 3rd time I pull it out.  Sometimes I love it, sometimes it irritates me.  A lot of times, it seems to just depend on my instinct/gut reaction to the person doing the asking.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, a commission on the sales would be nice...  Especially after a time in Target where the actual salesclerk kept trying to swipe across the screen to make it work.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I took my folks to Olive Garden last weekend and when I saw we had a while to wait, I ran out to the car to get it; we weren't able to sit together while waiting, so I asked a guy if I could sit next to him on a small bench.  I pulled it out of my purse and started to read and then I heard a lady's voice say "What's that?" and I guess it was her husband say, "One of those book things" and she said "What book thing?" and he said "those things that cost $139".  Being polite, I never let on I heard them and they didn't say anything else but inside I was smiling and hoping they would ask to see it so I could show it off.  It's funny how some people don't want to interrupt or be interrupted but when I see someone reading a book, I always want to ask what they're reading.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahhh, lovely setting!  Now I wanna take my K to the beach, I just never go.  You must be in Ca, we sure have had some warm weather in the last month.  Very odd indeed.

I took Amtrak last week and have never seen so many Kindles in the wild in one place!  It was fantastic


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> I had to get my car serviced today and while I was waiting and reading my Kindle, a lady sat down beside me and started asking me about the Kindle. Too bad we can't get a commission every time we convince someone to buy one


Haha, I wish we could get a commission too!  I've recommended it to so many people and get lots of interest every time I'm out with it. Only thing I don't like is when people want to see it, I'm such a fanatic with my things that I don't like people touching it. haha. I always think they're going to drop it or muck it up.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Ahhh, lovely setting! Now I wanna take my K to the beach, I just never go. You must be in Ca, we sure have had some warm weather in the last month. Very odd indeed.
> 
> I took Amtrak last week and have never seen so many Kindles in the wild in one place! It was fantastic


Ahh Buttercup, you are just down the road from me a ways! I am up in Santa Rosa, and yes very odd but beautiful warm weather these days. I just think kindle-ing in the wild is such a wonderful thing, like a mini vacation.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Whenever I have my Kindle in public I'm worried that people think I'm just checking for text messages on a giant cell phone.  Hey, I'm reading here!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a great picture, Dragonfly!

Once I took my Kindle on a trip to the mountains, and loved being able to connect to the world of books while being surrounded by forest-y peace and quiet. And Amazon once posted a good story from someone who'd taken their Kindle with them when they climbed to the top of Mount Kilimanjaro in Tanzania.  They said they were able to read a new book every night, for the whole seven days of the climb.  (Adding, "I am a very satisfied user!")


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> The weather has been so wonderful that DH and I decided to venture to the beach and kindle in the wild, in the sun today. Passers-by kept stopping and wanting to chat about the kindles. It made for great fun. They are such conversation starters, whether we want conversation or not.
> 
> 
> kindling in the wild2 by Dragonfly Flickr, on Flickr


I was Kindling today at lunch between my classes for old geezers and a woman came over and asked all sorts of questions about the Kindle. I didn't mind though. I love to show it off.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was reading on my Oasis yesterday in a California Pizza Kitchen restaurant. Server asked me about it. She has an _old_ Kindle -- not working too well. Told her she could get a recent model for not much $. Good service from her. I gave her regular tip for the meal and an extra $20 towards a new Kindle.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I was reading on my Oasis yesterday in a California Pizza Kitchen restaurant. Server asked me about it. She has an _old_ Kindle -- not working too well. Told her she could get a recent model for not much $. Good service from her. I gave her regular tip for the mean and an extra $20 towards a new Kindle.


That was very nice of you. Hope when she reads on her new Kindle she thinks of you.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I was reading on my Oasis yesterday in a California Pizza Kitchen restaurant. Server asked me about it. She has an _old_ Kindle -- not working too well. Told her she could get a recent model for not much $. Good service from her. I gave her regular tip for the mean and an extra $20 towards a new Kindle.


That was so sweet of you!

The only public place I usually read on my Kindle, other than the occasional doctor's appointment, is at the LSU basketball games we have season tickets. Oddly, I don't have many people interrupting my reading there. Lol. My husband loves basketball and I love to read, so we're both happy. There was an occasion last year when the cheerleaders were shooting t-shirts into the stands. One t-shirt hit my Kindle then bounced away, which led to ribbing from some of the regulars who sit around us. Oh well, who needs a t-shirt when you have an awesome Kindle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You don't need a T-shirt to read a Kindle.  You can read a nekkid Kindle nekkid -- if you are at home.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Muddypawz said:


> That was so sweet of you!
> 
> The only public place I usually read on my Kindle, other than the occasional doctor's appointment, is at the LSU basketball games we have season tickets. Oddly, I don't have many people interrupting my reading there. Lol. My husband loves basketball and I love to read, so we're both happy. There was an occasion last year when the cheerleaders were shooting t-shirts into the stands. One t-shirt hit my Kindle then bounced away, which led to ribbing from some of the regulars who sit around us. Oh well, who needs a t-shirt when you have an awesome Kindle.


I take my Kindle to the Potomac Nationals baseball games (Washington National minor league team). My husband loves baseball a likes me to go and keep him company. I read because sports bores me. The first game this season brought questions about Kindles from a lady sitting close by who wanted to get eReaders for her 10 yo twins. We talked for a while and found out she homeschools...I homeschooled our now 26 yo son so we moved seats and discussed homeschooling for the last half of the game.


----------

